# Listing for a Toro Powershift 1332



## comedic.hearsay (Dec 4, 2021)

I found a list for a Toro Powershift 1332. They want $150. They say it runs. I see that it is missing the heater box. The engine alone is worth more than that. A man can't have too many snow blowers right? I already have one of these. What to do?


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Motor alone is worth the cost go for it


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Yeah, you need that.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Tranny is worth $200 plus......cables at least 100.......can't lose.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't see a location, If it were close to me it would be in my garage!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*YEAH' MAN!!!!!!!!!!! Go 4 It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

